# Sanduhr anzeigen.



## Guest (15. Mai 2006)

Moin,
ich möchte ganz gerne eine Sanduhr als Cursor anzeigen lassen. Ich habe zwar eine Möglichkeit gefunden, doch scheint die veraltet zu sein:
    setCursor(Cursor.DEFAULT_CURSOR);
Wie mache ich es denn nun "richtig"?
Viele Güße


----------



## thE_29 (15. Mai 2006)

setCursor(Cursor.WAIT_CURSOR); == sanduhr

Default_Cursor = Mauspfeil!


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2006)

Hoppla, meinte ich auch. Doch meldet mir der Compiler (als Warnung) das das veraltet sei...


----------



## thE_29 (15. Mai 2006)

Wo und wie rufst du setCursor auf?

Welche java version?


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2006)

Ich nutze jdk1.5.0_03 und rufe es so auf wie es da steht...


----------



## norman (15. Mai 2006)

```
setCursor(new Cursor(Cursor.WAIT_CURSOR));
```

setCursor(int) kommt von Frame und ist deprecated. besser setCursor(Cursor) von Window verwenden..


----------



## Gast (15. Mai 2006)

Merci !!


----------

